# Hi first timer here!! *



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi 

I'm 35 yrs old, been trying for a baby for 12 years and had 1st consultation last week saying we've to have ICSI.  First appointment in week for so for tests etc.  Bit worried/scared/excited all at once.

Still just gathering info on all thats to happen, the more I read the more scared I get.

New to chat/forums too so please forgive me if I doing this wrong!!

Thanks 

Suzee


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Suzee

We are also due to start our first icsi in feb, i was like you really scared and excited but once we had our consultation and things were moving i felt much better, we have been ttc for 7 years so know how you feel.  Please feel free to ask questions and anything i can help with i will.

Take care

Julie.x


----------



## datsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Suzee, I'm new too - and in a similar position!

I'm 35 and we have male factor and have been told we need ICSI. I've got a gynae appt on 4 Feb to sort out tests on me (presumably) as I've only had bloods, so far. Scary, hey?! But great that there's so many lovely people on here that have been through it and are happy to reassure! Is this a private go, or an NHS one?

Good luck,
love, dats xxx


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Datsy,

This is a private go.  The waiting list is over a year and time is ticking on, so we've decided to have 2 shots on private then we can still have our 2 NHS shots (if needed).

It was so complicated trying to chose a clinic though, they all publish their success rates in a different way and we're still trying to learn all the terminology.  I feel like my brains gonna explode!!  

Suz


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Suzee

Hi and welcome to FF, we are like you, been ttc for 7years and are unexplained and are due to start our first icsi in feb, i was like you very scared/excited but the more i got into it the better i felt, the more tests etc made me feel one step closer to getting our dream.

Which clinic have you decided on?

Take Care

Julie.x


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Julie,

We are going to the Royal in Glasgow, its an NHS hospital but you can go private.  That way if we need another go we've already been through their system. We looked at Nuffield who had similar success rates but were a good bit dearer and we couldn't understand the success rates from GCRM, they're quite a new clinic and could only show results in a certain way.

Just looking around this site is reassuring as I didn't realise so many people were in a similar situation.  

Good luck in Feb!

Suz


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Suzee

It sounds like you made the right choice of clinic, i truly hope it goes well for you and although it is scary you have to be positive and concentrate on the final outcome.

Thanks for the good luck.

Julie.x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

just wanted to say hello and you have come to the right site to help you through the treatment. there are some great links and you some make some good friends.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Julie,

At our first appt (we waited 7 months for appt) we seen Doc who had results of semen analysis etc and said we've to have ICSI. There was no tests, just talking but he did make us feel very comfortable.  He gave us leaflets/info and told us not to hesitate to call with any questions.

He said the NHS waiting time for Royal is 19/20 months (this is for ICSI I don't know if its different for other treatments) but this is back dated to your initial referral.  We've decided to have a shot privately (this is at the Royal) and we still stay on list for NHS go in a year or so when our turn comes round (if needed!).

Hope this helps and good luck!!

Suz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Suzee and Juliestar, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Starting down the fertility treatment route is always scary but, now you have found FF you will get loads of help and support along the way. There's lots to learn and, by the time you have treatment, you will be mini experts. 

I will leave you some links to start you off and help you find your way around the site:

Useful information:

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

Support with treatment:

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Places to chat:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you both lots of luck with your tx.

C~x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Suzee,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

 with your treatment   

Strawberries xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi there


im new too well joined last night

heres hoping 2008 is a good year for both of us xxxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

Julestar said:


> Hi bubblicous!
> 
> Look at all us newbies!! I just joined today!
> 
> ...


rah in paisley where abouts are u


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

we had our first appointment in oct and at the end of it when the dr said i will see u in 3 months i was like  

3 months that ages but apart from the past week or so its flew in now its draging by b days and counting 

im prayingf they have some answers and even some idea of what they are going to do for us i think if i go in and they say we will need to wait another 3 months before anything else happens i think i will go nuts

its such a waiting game


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

i cant imagine how i will feel if the tell me something differnt than what i think

i think because both the gp and the dr at the hospital said im not ovulating im sure that thats whats wrong with me 

it does kinda add up i guess as my afs although they are regulular they are v heavy but only last a day or 2 at most which is weay from normal for me

ive been looking into the whole not ovulating and the treatments and it seems that clomid is the treatment they start you on so im kinda expecting thats waht i will be told next week

but now im really scared i go and its not what happens and i have to get more tests done and then come back in 3 months i will pull out my hair if that happens i think

since we stared ttc i have been fine with others being pregnant etc and seeing babies etc but in the past month or so i feel like im going out of my mind and now i feel desprate and it seems to be taking over everything which is bad i know i shouldnt let that happen but it is happening and i feel like i have no control over it

thats why i thought it would be good to join her to speak to other people who know how i feel as everyone else i know has had no bother what so ever so they dont understand

god my sister evene said to me its just natures way of saying im not meant to have another baby i cried so hard when she sdaid that as i cant believe thats true

but your right its the uncertainty of it all that driving me 
xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

bubblicous said:


> god my sister evene said to me its just natures way of saying im not meant to have another baby i cried so hard when she sdaid that as i cant believe thats true




It's not true, hun and your sister is displaying the typical attitude of anyone who has not been unfortunate to be on your position. I think everyoen on this site has been on the receiving end of some ill thought out comment at some point or another, no matter how well meaning they might have thought it was. After my second IVF ended in a miscarriage and I found ot I had some immune issues, my best friend (love her to bits though I do) told me she'd have a baby for me....umm, not what I wanted to hear at all! 

Take no notice of them; count to ten under your breath and tell yourself that at least you are lucky enough to be able to talk with others in your situation who do understand. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya!!

Welcome to FF and Good Luck!

Hope to see you with a BFP soon

xxxx


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Suzee and Julestar,

I'm having treatment at GRI too. With regards to waiting times i waited six months to get IUI at RAH then i had to wait for 12 months to get first app at the GRI. I think the waiting time depends on where you live and where you get referred from. Our 1st app was quite disappointing we had to wait in a sweat box for an hour then our app was over in five mins. Only told to wait for a letter to tell us where we are on list then another to tell us we're top of the list. The cons didn't know the timescale of treatment which i found really disappointing as you need to know don't you? As yet still awaiting letter!  Hope you get on better than me!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Just want to say hello and welcome to FF - hope you get a BFP real soon


----------



## suzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,

Just want to say thanks to everyone who has passed on good wishes and welcomes!! 

Julestar,

You're right about waiting times, it is a nightmare.  It prob does depend on your hospital and what treatment you getting.  I wasn't offered IUI as cons says my tubes may be scarred/blocked as result of op when I was younger and DH has low sperm count so said best option would be ICSI.

If you to take urine sample with you then maybe they going to do more than chat.  I'm sorry if I upset you by telling you what I was told re waiting times.  

Good luck everyone and hi to the other newbies, sending lots of    

Suzee x


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hiya Julestar,

I got my first app on 6th Dec 07, i hadn't received any letter so a clever little bee on this website said to   them which was great (i'm soo grateful) as i didn't know i could get any answer over the phone. T hey said as i had got my letter last Feb i should start run up to treatment this Feb/Mar!  I'm soo glad i got an answer as i'd be tearing my hair out by now!  That said i'm still religiously checking the mail everyday for clarification! 

I really hope i didn't upset you with the bad news but i thought it would be better for you if you were pepared!


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello,

My first time here, bear with me. We're on our 2nd cycle of IVF/ICSI, had a m/c in our first, was so devastated. Im hoping this time round will be a success. We have been married for 6 yrs and had been trying since then. I had my EC on 14/01 then ET on 16/01 we had 2 embies transfer (grade 1) we're so relieved and now on the waiting row again. Im crossing my finger for we're hopeful this time. Goodluck for those waiting as well


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hydee, and welcome to you! 

Sooo sorry to hear about your first cycle  This website is brilliant and you'll get loads of help and advice! and cyber hugs   .
Wishing you loads of    and    with this treatment sounding good so far!    Have you joined a cycle buddy thread at all? Its where you can get help and advice from people who are going through the 2ww like you!


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot dear.I know i can get through this now i found FF so i could talk to someone undergoing same emotions like im having. By the way what is cycle buddy?Where will i go to join in?


----------



## Seychelles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi there, 

Yes your right this website is a def god send i'd be tearing my hair out if some lovely person hadn't told me about it!   To get onto cycle buddies you can click on search at the top of your page and type cycle buddy and that should give you options to click on the appropriate thread. They do them over two months with you being on the 2ww now you would be better to join the dec/jan one as most people will be on the same timescale as you! Just take the first step and post saying simply ' Can i join you' and introduce yourself!  Let me know how you get on!


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks again. I think that sound a good idea to join in.I will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

